# Hunting location in Gwinnett County



## prost69 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, my name is Robert and i would like to get back into hunting after 20+ years, I reside in Duluth, Ga and wondering where to hunt in Gwinnett county with Bow or Rifle. The MAdison drive is getting pretty old and seen nothing worth harvesting.  Thanks


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 5, 2005)

Good luck on finding anything affordable in Gwinnett...

maybe try some of the WMA's up 985 , Wilson Shoals , Lake Russell .....

Sorry for the info that I know you didn't want to hear, hope this helps...


----------



## prost69 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, i just keep trying, or head back towards Madison County  but if anybody knows any info or need and extra body please advise,  thanks


----------

